# Autarch on Jetbike Conversion



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking to add an Autarch to my Saim-Hann host. I've got an idea, but I thought I'd run it by you guys for suggestions!

I'm thinking have a Vyper Jetbike and saw off the top half (just below the canopy) and add a railing around the rim. Then I'd have the Autarch standing on the back in a sort of chariot-esque manner.

For the Autarch itself I'm thinking about using a few Wood Elf parts to get that Wild Rider feel. Maybe have him leaning over the edge in true Saim-Hann savage manner! Maybe I should use some Dark Eldar Wych parts instead to get a more 40k effect?

It's just a preliminary idea at the moment. I'd really appreciate your ideas.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is a link to the thread I put up for my Eldar Jetbike idea using a Vyper, I think this could work with an Autarch on the back or maybe as a converted rider?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/modelling-painting/125727-jetbike-conversion-idea.html


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, that looks awesome! The trouble is with the massive space on the back, but having the Autarch there would solve that.

I think as well as it will be a character the sheer size of the model shouldn't be an issue. You'd expect the Autarch to have a more flamboyant ride!!

Cheers, I've got some things to think about now!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

heres a really nice looking one


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Alot of people use the dire avenger kit and swap the torso/head/arms on to the jetbike rider. 

That conversion looks really nice, can anyone ID the bits used for the bike? I see a vyper and maybe some aftermarket jetbike?


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a very nice model

That is the kind of look I would like to get with my Jetbike, now if only I knew how this did it :laugh: I don't think I would even mind the cost to have a squad of those flying across the field :laugh:


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. That is amazing indeed! Pity I can't ID the parts either!!

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The rear wing tipss might be from a falcon maybe? The seat is from a normal Eldar jetbike and that white spine is probably from the command sprue but you could get it from anywhere.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All!!

Got around to doing something on this so I thought I'd rekindle the post.

I don't think I've done a bad job (if I do say so myself!). Basically the work that went in was taking the original vyper and stripping the whole thing down to it's constituent parts. To build the bike I've trimmed the vyper body down so it no longer encompasses the visor. I think it's alright, might be a bit square though on the edges? The canopy used the rear gunner turret trimmed slightly to make way for the giant body! I've elongated the whole bike by moving the pilot section forward. The rear gun turret seat rests perfectly in the foot well of the original canopy. Just behind the pilot I've made an attempt to tidy it up a bit. I used an old bus pass card to fill the majority and added a HE Spearman shield motif to cover any shoddiness! At the back I've built up a bit of a canopy for the Autarch using the HE Lion Chariot parts.

All that remains is to add the Autarch to the back. I'm picking up the Autarch with wings (Eldar Autarch with Power Weapon | Games Workshop) tomorrow which will form most of the model (it's such a good model!!). I've decided on using the HE Lord on Dragon spear as the laser lance as it will fit in more with the singing spears of my Warlocks (Dragon Prince lances!). You may notice the stick poking out from the front of the model. This will eventually be the fusion gun.

I'm strugling a little with how to cover the hole at the back. Any suggestions?

Let me know what you think.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

For those interested I have now finished this guy. Head over to my Project Log in my sig to check it out.


----------

